# الامن والسلامه بالمستشفيات



## saeemo (4 يناير 2010)

بداية اشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقى والمشاركين الذين اثروه بالمعلومات والخبرات المفيده وأسال الله

ان يجعله في موازين حسناتهم.

ولي طلب ارجو ان اجد التجاوب المعهود من الاخوه وهو الحديث بما يتعلق بالامن والسلامه بالمنشآت 

الصحيه خصوصا بداية بالهيكل التنظيمي وآلية العمل والمواضيع التي يجب الاهتمام بها....وبكل النواحي الاخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مارس 2010)

هناك موضوع للدكتور عدنان حول المطلوب في القسم


----------



## ابوالسكر (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت تسعدونا بهاد الموضوع


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أكتوبر 2013)

saeemo قال:


> بداية اشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقى والمشاركين الذين اثروه بالمعلومات والخبرات المفيده وأسال الله
> 
> ان يجعله في موازين حسناتهم.
> 
> ...




اخي اذا اردت تتعلم عن السلامة البيولوجية Biosafety راجع دورات السلامة البيولوجية في هذه المدونة 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/


دورة في اساسيات السلامة البيولوجية


----------

